# Rookie from Tampa Bay area



## gtf75 (Apr 27, 2016)

I began flats fishing around Tampa bay for the last year out of my kayak and just upgraded to a xpress 165 skiff. I have had it going on a couple of months, and I love it. Still getting it setup for myself but this skiff fit my needs and my budget. I look forward to learning a lot from this forum ( seems to be some great info on here).


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Welcome. There is a lot of info in here, and much of it is repeated many times over the years. That's because some old folks can't remember things so well, and some youngsters are too lazy to search.

You probably already know this, but giving away information about your fishing spots on here is not a smart thing to do. And you will be asked by other members, friends and neighbors too. Don't tell them anything more detailed than maybe what ramp you launched from. Even guides have learned not to share what fly they're using.

Nice upgrade.


----------



## gtf75 (Apr 27, 2016)

Haha thanks MariettaMike, I know what your saying


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome GTF.
Lots to learn here and some helpful people too.
Good Luck.


----------

